# So I might spend the next year snowboarding and...



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I've been thinking of differing my admission to whichever college I get into next year and taking a year off to work something along the lines of a waitressing job to pay for food and rent and snowboard the rest of the time so I need ideas of ballin' resorts to look into that have snow from like november to april, and are located within like 30min (max) of places I could rent for fairly cheap (I was thinking of something along the lines of group housing or sharing an apartment) and a place busy enough that I could find a bum job that pays enough. Any ideas?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

surely someone looking at _higher education _would be looking at deferring rather than _differing _no?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh pisha, same difference. It's not like I'm going to college as an English major. I'm looking into architecture. Any advice on the question at hand?

p.s. If you're complaining about someone's abilities in English you should at least properly punctuate your sentence.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You could try Gunnison. Crested Butte is about 30 minutes from there. There are several restaurants, a college, and cheap rent. Snow can be fickle, but they are getting nuked this year. The terrain at Crested Butte is about as gnarly as it gets. 
Summit County would work, but more expensive to live at. Samething with Winterpark. 

Tahoe is another good choice, or Jackson (again expensive). Just depends on what you want to ride.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ft. Lewis in Durango wouldn't be bad either (I'm not sure if they have the degree you are after though) as it is close to several ski resorts, and some of the better ones in Colorado. More details..... If you didn't mind being near Denver you could ride from mid-October to the end of June some seasons.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Why don't you try working AT a resort? You could always work as say a liftie, or a waiter even at that same resort? That could potentially provide your with low cost living AT the resort as well?
I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Why don't you try working AT a resort? You could always work as say a liftie, or a waiter even at that same resort? That could potentially provide your with low cost living AT the resort as well?
> I'm not sure how it works.


I agree...at the very least you save on your lift ticket and will get to know people who are into boarding too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I deffinetly agree that working at the resort would be ideal, but I'd like there to be a small city or town kinda place to look for jobs in case I can't get one at the resort. Hope for the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned Salt Lake City. There are something like 10 resorts within 20 - 45 minute drives from the SLC valley, all with the greatest snow on earth. Better job selection than your avg resort too.

Try this:
Resorts: Ski Utah: The Greatest Snow on Earth


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

my buddy works at a resort in McCall, ID, and pays like 150 for rent for a one bedroom condo at the resort that he doesn't share with any room mates. It's not a ski resort, but he makes really good money, and is less than 30 min from Brundage and Tamarack. If I wasn't in school I would be up there in a heartbeat. For some reason too, he doesn't ride. Anyway the resort is called Whitetail


----------

